# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Robusto Cigar Review - Cobre robusto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Another good stick from La Perla line. I like the Belicoso more mainly because of the heavy draw.

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Robusto Cigar Review - Cobre robusto


----------

